# Rai Đẹp Trương Nam Thành Vào 'nhà Cười' Quyến Rũ Hoài Linh



## chunghanluong (2 Tháng mười một 2016)

Đến Nhà cười phát sóng tối qua (27/10) trên VTV3,  hai khách mời Trương Nam Thành – Thanh Trúc được diện kiến ba vị chủ nhà với ba cá tính khác nhau: Ông Chín Hoài Linh keo kiệt, “chế” Năm Cát Phượng phóng khoáng và anh Bảy Xuân Bắc vô tư...
Với thử thách, Đừng manh động, Trương Nam Thành và Thanh Trúc được xem trích đoạn 1 bộ phim mà cả 2 đã từng đóng chính mang tên Kẻ thù phụ nữ. Sau đó, cả hai sẽ phải tái hiện lại cảnh diễn đó ngay trên sân khấu của Nhà cười.

Tuy nhiên, diễn biến của câu chuyện không xảy ra đúng như trong phim mà nó sẽ bị “biến tấu” bởi chủ nhà Hoài Linh và Cát Phượng.

Và 2 chủ nhà quyết tâm phá đường dây kịch bản, làm khó khách mời. Tuy nhiên, với sự hào nhoáng và đẹp trai, Trương Nam Thành đã “quyến rũ” chủ nhà Hoài Linh, khiến nữ diễn Thanh Trúc phải thốt lên để kết kịch bản “chỉ có đàn ông mới mang lại hạnh phúc cho nhau sao?”

Clip thử thách Đừng manh động và Trương Nam Thành quyến rũ Hoài Linh:



Gameshow Nhà cười với dàn "chủ nhà" xuyên suốt 20 tập gồm: Hoài Linh, Xuân Bắc, Cát Phượng và MC Anh Đức, lên sóng VTV3 vào thứ Năm hàng tuần.


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (3 Tháng mười một 2016)

thich nhứt câu đàn ông mới đem lại hạnh phúc cho nhau... )=))


----------



## justforlaugh (4 Tháng mười một 2016)

chú Hoài Linh ky bo quá à, tập nào cũng trừ


----------



## moonlight2528 (4 Tháng mười một 2016)

sao Cát Phượng không cho 30, 40 hay 50 lun...kì zay


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (6 Tháng mười một 2016)

moonlight2528 đã viết:


> sao Cát Phượng không cho 30, 40 hay 50 lun...kì zay


do nhà sản xuất thôi, nhưng sao cũng dc, được thấy các nghệ sĩ trên sân khấu là hạnh phuc rồi


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (7 Tháng mười một 2016)

hi hi mấy ngày nữa có tập mới coi rồi, nóng lòng quá:x


----------



## justforlaugh (7 Tháng mười một 2016)

cuoidesongtiep đã viết:


> hi hi mấy ngày nữa có tập mới coi rồi, nóng lòng quá:x


mình coi gần thuộc rồi, toàn thần tượng của mình:x:">


----------



## moonlight2528 (7 Tháng mười một 2016)

justforlaugh đã viết:


> mình coi gần thuộc rồi, toàn thần tượng của mình:x:">


cuồng nhiệt quá à, nhưng chương trình hay thiệt)


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (12 Tháng mười một 2016)

ngày càng hot mọi người ơi


----------



## justforlaugh (12 Tháng mười một 2016)

càng ngày càng thích chương trình rồi


----------



## moonlight2528 (12 Tháng mười một 2016)

rai đẹp liên tục 3 vị chủ nhà mệt rồi


----------



## thaitam79 (15 Tháng mười một 2016)

hehe nghe có vui nhỉ


----------



## langquen (15 Tháng mười một 2016)

Trương Nam Thành và Thanh Trúc hôn con lươn và số tiền 40 tr tập này vui quá xá :v


----------



## chuotcong (15 Tháng mười một 2016)

langquen đã viết:


> Trương Nam Thành và Thanh Trúc hôn con lươn và số tiền 40 tr tập này vui quá xá :v


Kaka cái thử thách này thực sự là rất khó khăn. Công nhận BTC nghĩ ra được cũng hay =))


----------



## moonlight2528 (16 Tháng mười một 2016)

chuotcong đã viết:


> Kaka cái thử thách này thực sự là rất khó khăn. Công nhận BTC nghĩ ra được cũng hay =))


sao dễ lượm tiền BTC được


----------



## chunghanluong (28 Tháng mười một 2016)

Trai này dễ thương, ko biết có đóng phim Tết gì ko


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (3 Tháng mười hai 2016)

chunghanluong đã viết:


> Trai này dễ thương, ko biết có đóng phim Tết gì ko


chắc chắn có đóng phim tết rồi. kkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## chibaby010592 (3 Tháng mười hai 2016)

moonlight2528 đã viết:


> sao dễ lượm tiền BTC được


chưa thấy ai lụm dc 100tr tròn nhỉ =))


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (3 Tháng mười hai 2016)

langquen đã viết:


> Trương Nam Thành và Thanh Trúc hôn con lươn và số tiền 40 tr tập này vui quá xá :v


Trương nam thành chuẩn sói ca mà, hehe <3


----------



## chibaby010592 (3 Tháng mười hai 2016)

đi thi chương trình này ngồi cười tét ngế. haha =)


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (3 Tháng mười hai 2016)

có tập mới chưa cả nhà? chờ tập mới xem mới dc


----------



## chibaby010592 (4 Tháng mười hai 2016)

justforlaugh đã viết:


> càng ngày càng thích chương trình rồi


Mình cũng mê chương trình này lắm nè


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (4 Tháng mười hai 2016)

có tập mới rồi á. bạn lên youtube xem đi. vui lắm


----------



## chibaby010592 (4 Tháng mười hai 2016)

tui mới xem rồi tập Kiều Linh đúng hông, hehe


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (4 Tháng mười hai 2016)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> tui mới xem rồi tập Kiều Linh đúng hông, hehe


ủa xem rồi hả? chờ đợi tập mới xem nữa. hehe


----------



## chibaby010592 (4 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Giờ coi cũng gần chán rồi, ko biết tập sau có gì mới không nhỉ? :3


----------



## Namviet hai (4 Tháng mười hai 2016)

chibaby010592 đã viết:


> Giờ coi cũng gần chán rồi, ko biết tập sau có gì mới không nhỉ? :3


Mỗi tập là 1 nội dung mới khác nhau mà bạn ơi, chứ có phải tập nào cũng giống tập nào đâu


----------



## phươngvĩha (4 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mây hôm nay bận quá, không xem được 2 tuần vừa rồi. Phải kiếm lại xem mới được


----------



## hathinam (4 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Phải thêm nhiều màn hay nữa nhá nhà cười, ít quá, cười chưa đã. Mời thêm nhiều nghệ sĩ hot nữa đi


----------



## munam (4 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chú cứ ăn cơm bụi . Mỳ tôm gói.de tiền mua nhiêu vàng đeo cho sang Ha.và để thiên hạ nhìn mà them sao chú linh oi


----------



## minhmanna (4 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mỗi lần xem cứ nhìn bạn MC nói lại phải cười vỡ bụng về hàm răng


----------



## Caotrang (3 Tháng một 2017)

link xem ở đâu vậy ạ


----------



## Lagiphan (11 Tháng một 2017)

Mình xem mà ngồi cười từ đầu hến cuối luôn á.


----------



## Rum Barcadi (11 Tháng một 2017)

Mấy bạn diễn duyên dễ sợ hà


----------



## Lagiphan (11 Tháng một 2017)

Chương trình này mình thích nhất vòng của chú hoài linh ak


----------



## Rum Barcadi (11 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Mình xem mà ngồi cười từ đầu hến cuối luôn á.


Ổng diễn lúc nào mà chả cười =))


----------



## Lagiphan (11 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Mấy bạn diễn duyên dễ sợ hà


mà tui thích thì thích thôi, tuần nào cũng đón xem hết ak


----------



## Rum Barcadi (11 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Chương trình này mình thích nhất vòng của chú hoài linh ak



thích tập Long nhật và PTV 2 cặp này nhìn diễn lố vãi ra. há há


----------



## Lagiphan (11 Tháng một 2017)

Tui cũng ko thích 2 thánh này mà cũng xem nhưng mà hài mà


----------



## Rum Barcadi (11 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> mà tui thích thì thích thôi, tuần nào cũng đón xem hết ak


Nhìn Long Nhật như đàn bà ấy mà. há há


----------



## Lagiphan (11 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> thích tập Long nhật và PTV 2 cặp này nhìn diễn lố vãi ra. há há



Có con lươn mà cũng sợ nữa hả =))


----------



## Rum Barcadi (11 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Tui cũng ko thích 2 thánh này mà cũng xem nhưng mà hài mà



Chứ gì nữa. đàn ông gì………. thật là… há há =)))


----------

